# Configuring W8968.



## little (Mar 15, 2015)

Hello guys.

I have a working Airtel Broadband connection with static IP and Beetel 450tc1 modem/router. I want to add W8968 (hardware version 2.0) to my network such that W8968 works as Wireless router. I don't plan to use W8968 as a ADSL modem. Just as a Wireless router which is connected to Beetel Modem via ethernet cable to WAN port on W8968.

I tried connecting ethernet cable from Beetel to WLAN port on W8968 and running quick settings in modem interface but it didn't work. I looked online for some relevant information but I didn't find much, maybe I'm not using the correct terms while searching. 

How should I configure it?

Thanks.

update : I opted not to use W8968 as ADSL modem because my W8968 stops responding and needs a restart around once a day. I prefer not to use Beetel in bridge mode and W8968 in PPPoE because of the same reason.

- - - Updated - - -

update 2 : I tried setting up WDS but it didn't go very well. It worked for a while but the connection was unstable.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 15, 2015)

This link might help you...

*mywifi.airtelbroadband.in/airtelwifi/pages/html/Do%20it%20yourself.pdf

[url]*www.tp-link.com/en/support/download/?model=TD-W8968&version=V2#tbl_b
[/URL]


----------



## little (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks for the links. 
The first link has information about securing the connection and using a dialer from Windows.
Reading the user manual for W8968


----------



## vivek.virgo (Mar 16, 2015)

little said:


> update : I opted not to use W8968 as ADSL modem because my W8968 stops responding and needs a restart around once a day. I prefer not to use Beetel in bridge mode and W8968 in PPPoE because of the same reason.



Is this a problem inherent in W8968?
I'm looking to replace my bsnl adsl modem with W8968.


----------



## little (Mar 16, 2015)

vivek.virgo said:


> Is this a problem inherent in W8968?
> I'm looking to replace my bsnl adsl modem with W8968.



Only a small fraction of W8968 v2.0 have this problem.

For more information visit this thread. 
www.digit.in/forum/networking/179187-w8968-causing-some-troubles.html

- - - Updated - - -

I tired reconfiguring WDS like this. internet was working on mobile 1 and PC 1 but it wasn't working on mobile 2. But I was able to access 192.168.1.1 and 192.168.1.2 on mobile 2 as well as on all the other devices.

I also tried manually entering my static IP and gateway settings in WAN configuration setting in W8968 after selecting Wireless Router mode on it. The connections were like this. There was limited connectivity on all the devices connected to W8968. I also tried changing DNS to open DNS as well as Airtel DNS on W8968 but it didn't help.

What I want to achieve on my network - 

Beetel device should work as modem + router and provide internet access to all the devices connected to it wirelessly and wired.
W8968 should work as a router and provide internet access to all the devices connected to it wirelessly and wired.
Both devices should run their own DHCP servers.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 16, 2015)

little said:


> I tired reconfiguring WDS like this. internet was working on mobile 1 and PC 1 but it wasn't working on mobile 2. But I was able to access 192.168.1.1 and 192.168.1.2 on mobile 2 as well as on all the other devices.
> 
> I also tried manually entering my static IP and gateway settings in WAN configuration setting in W8968 after selecting Wireless Router mode on it. The connections were like this. There was limited connectivity on all the devices connected to W8968. I also tried changing DNS to open DNS as well as Airtel DNS on W8968 but it didn't help.
> 
> ...



WDS?
why so?
How to configure WDS function on TP-LINK Wireless Routers? - Welcome to TP-LINK


----------



## little (Mar 16, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> WDS?
> why so?
> How to configure WDS function on TP-LINK Wireless Routers? - Welcome to TP-LINK



I followed the same FAQ but didn't get internet connectivity on wireless devices connected to W8968. Strangely devices connected with ethernet cable to W8968 had internet connectivity.

I don't prefer WDS to normal wired connection between Beetel and W8968. I just tried WDS because wired connection between Beetle and W8968 wasn't working.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 16, 2015)

little said:


> I followed the same FAQ but didn't get internet connectivity on wireless devices connected to W8968. Strangely devices connected with ethernet cable to W8968 had internet connectivity.
> 
> I don't prefer WDS to normal wired connection between Beetel and W8968. I just tried WDS because wired connection between Beetle and W8968 wasn't working.



try this again... and let me know... 

How to configure WDS function on Archer D2, Archer D5, Archer D7(b), TD-W8968, TD-W8970(B), TD-W8980, TD-W9980(B)? - Welcome to TP-LINK

and this also...

TP-Link TD-W8968 User Manual (Page 51 of 103)


----------



## little (Mar 16, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> try this again... and let me know...
> 
> How to configure WDS function on Archer D2, Archer D5, Archer D7(b), TD-W8968, TD-W8970(B), TD-W8980, TD-W9980(B)? - Welcome to TP-LINK
> 
> ...




I had already read both the 'How to' and tried them. They are basically the same things. I successfully established a WDS connection and internet was working on LAN devices connected to W8968 but wireless devices connected to W8968 couldn't access internet.

My main aim is to establish a wired connection between Beetle and W8968. I was just trying out WDS.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 16, 2015)

little said:


> I had already read both the 'How to' and tried them. They are basically the same things. I successfully established a WDS connection and internet was working on LAN devices connected to W8968 but wireless devices connected to W8968 couldn't access internet.
> 
> My main aim is to establish a wired connection between Beetle and W8968. I was just trying out WDS.



for beetel
0. wireless connection working? (other mobile devices)
1. wired connection working? (other computer device lan)

for w8968 
0. wireless connection working? (other mobile devices)
1. wired connection working? (other computer device lan)


----------



## little (Mar 16, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> for beetel
> 0. wireless connection working? (other mobile devices)
> 1. wired connection working? (other computer device lan)
> 
> ...



Beetel - everything phone/pc works if connected directly to this one.

W8968 - it's not on my network now. i had used multiple configurations and some had wired devices working and some had wireless devices working.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 17, 2015)

you mean to say..
0. one configuration connects internet for wired network
1. other configuration connects internet for wireless network..

okay.. I think you are doing wrong connection that's why all this happening..
you did something wrong.. check again what went wrong.. you will find some minor mistake.. best of luck..

find some guy on digit and ask him to personally solve this issue remote controlling you PC... using Team Viewer..
I can't help you now.. if you can wait for 3 days.. i will definitely help you using team viewer..


----------



## little (Mar 17, 2015)

[MENTION=209965]amit.tiger12[/MENTION], dude, thanks for your efforts but you don't get my point. In WDS I had limited connectivity to WiFi devices and internet connectivity on wired device. But the thing is that I don't want to waste my time troubleshooting WDS because thats not my goal. *I just want to connect a frigging router to my already working modem.* For some reason it's not working.

@mods, please close this thread cause I don't think I'm going to get any help from here this time.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 17, 2015)

> Both devices should run their own DHCP servers.


Networking rule 101 : do not use 2 dhcp servers on same network.

simply connect lan cable from beetel to lan(not WAN) port of w8968 after disabling its dhcp server & it should work.


----------



## little (Mar 17, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> Networking rule 101 : do not use 2 dhcp servers on same network.
> 
> simply connect lan cable from beetel to lan(not WAN) port of w8968 after disabling its dhcp server & it should work.



I want to isolate the network traffic, thats why.

6-7 people use this network and every now and then I need to block someone's MAC address. If I connect beetel to LAN port on W8968 and disable DHCP then I won't have any control on devices which are connected wirelessly to W8968.

I can't just change the password and deny giving it to the users. It's a community wifi and I need to give passwords to beetel wifi and w8968 wifi to everyone. 

mac address blocking works because almost everyone is oblivious to it. and i need to block some network hogs who use our network. 

I was wondering if there's any way I could utilize features such as speed allocation to selected ip ranges and mac filtering on W8968 while using it as a router.

and thanks for replying..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 17, 2015)

try this.set your w8968 dhcp server ip range as 192.168.4.x.


----------



## little (Mar 17, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> try this.set your w8968 dhcp server ip range as 192.168.4.x.



ok, will try and report back.

so i should be using wan port on W8968 while using different ip segment on dhcp settings in w8968?

IP address of beetel is 192.168.1.1 and i think i'll need to change IP of W8968 to 192.168.4.x (say 192.168.4.1) before changing DHCP server range in 192.168.4.x?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 17, 2015)

try wan port first.you may or may not change ip of w8968 as primary aim is to get net access.


----------



## little (Mar 18, 2015)

tried wan port, still no net access.

Beetel 192.168.1.1 
DHCP On  
Range 192.168.1.11-192.168.1.80

TP Link 192.168.4.1
DHCP On 
Range 192.168.4.101-192.168.4.200

When I connect it to LAN port on W8968, i get net access but then DHCP on Beetel is in control. 

I found an article describing cascading.
According to this article the configuration is correct.

- - - Updated - - -

I have read that sometimes LAN to WAN cascading just fails to work unless one of them is on 10.0.0.x


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 18, 2015)

according to that article,for lan-to-lan the dhcp server of secondary router must be disabled.in lan-to-wan setup what connection type did you selected in w898 settings.try connection type as dynamic ip as well as static ip(192.168.1.100,outside of dhcp range of beetel).


----------



## little (Mar 18, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> according to that article,for lan-to-lan the dhcp server of secondary router must be disabled.in lan-to-wan setup what connection type did you selected in w898 settings.try connection type as dynamic ip as well as static ip(192.168.1.100,outside of dhcp range of beetel).



W8968 has three operational modes, ADSL modem; 3G dongle-router mode and Wireless Router mode. i selected wireless router mode and then it gave me choice of dynamic / static IP. Initially I selected dynamic IP but it fails to pick up external IP from Beetel even after a complete power cycle. 
Why my TP-LINK router can not get WAN parameters from my modem? - Welcome to TP-LINK

Since I have a static IP broadband connection, i manually entered WAN parameters in WAN setings on W8968. 
Why my TP-LINK Router gets a WAN IP from the modem but no internet access? - Welcome to TP-LINK 
I tired changing the DNS but it didn't help.

Here's an emulator if you want to have a look. W8968 v2.0
*www.tp-link.com/resources/simulator/TD-W8968_V2/index.htm



whitestar_999 said:


> try connection type as dynamic ip as well as static ip(192.168.1.100,outside of dhcp range of beetel).



Router local IP (192.168.x.x) and WAN parameter settings (dynamic and static IP) aren't two different things..

- - - Updated - - -

This is what I did (it might help in finding my mistake)

1. noted down my static external IP, gateway and DNS from web interface of beetel.
2. Connected PC to W8968 via ethernet, factory reset it, changed operation mode to Wireless Router, reboot.
3. Selected Static IP in WAN settings and filled in the valued that I noted in step 1.
4. Opened LAN settings -> changed router IP to 192.168.4.1 -> changed DHCP server to 192.168.4.1 and range to 192.168.4.101-200
5. Changed WiFi settings (SSID, Security, etc.)
6. Turned it off. -> connected its wan to beetel's lan. -> turned everything off and then did power cycle.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 18, 2015)

first of all by default no home connection user in india gets static external ip,you have to specifically ask for it & you may have to pay extra for this.second,once you connect wan port to lan port of beetel there is no involvement of external ip anywhere,it will get an internal ip assigned by beetel unless beetel modem is set in bridge mode.you need to see what ip address wan port of w8968 is getting in different situations.


----------



## little (Mar 18, 2015)

we are paying an annual fee for static external IP.
beetel isn't in bridge mode. Imgur

- - - Updated - - -

if using WAN port on a ROUTER, in some cases it is required to enter static IP settings in Internet/WAN settings in router.
have a look here.  (it is not modem configuration, it is router configuration)

- - - Updated - - -

as you said, most of the connections don't have a static IP hence all the routers have a default setting that it will automatically pick up public IP from the modem after a power cycle. (it doesn't matter if it is static public IP or dynamic public IP, it will pick up what modem has)

In my case it wasn't automatically picking up public IP from my modem (some TP-Link routers fail to get it automatically from modem) and i already had static public IP so I manually entered it in W8968 router like this. it would be a problem if i had dynamic public IP because then my router MUST automatically get public IP from my modem. 
_edit : wait, i think this step is where something is wrong. all routers automatically get public ip from modem but mine didn't_.



Spoiler



oh god, it is getting complicated.. but thanks to whitestar, i got to learn a ton of new things which is nice..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 18, 2015)

what happens when connection type is selected as static & ip is set as 192.168.1.100 while connecting wan-lan port & lan-lan port(w898 dhcp server 192.168.4.101-200,beetel dhcp 192.168.11-80)?


----------



## little (Mar 18, 2015)

which connection type is static? are you saying that DHCP on my beetel should assign a static Internal IP to router and that IP is 192.168.1.100? if this is what you are saying, how should i set this? change router IP to 192.168.1.100 in LAN settings in W8968?


initially I didnt know that in lan-wan connections the dhcp of second router must be in another segment. so I configured it as follows -
beetel 192.168.1.1 range 192.168.1.11-80
w8968 192.167.1.2 range 192.168.1.100-199
it didnt work

i dont know but i have a strong feeling that there is some basic mistake in that settings which determines how router gets internet access, i.e, WAN / Internet parameters on W8968

maybe this will clear things up a bit. 

edit: oh, i get it, i should have used dynamic IP in the second image above. going to check it, will report back asap.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 19, 2015)

never set same ip range segment for 2 different ip assigning devices in a network no matter what the dhcp settings are.start with changing ip segment of w8968 in lan-wan connection mode to see if it works.

by static ip i meant that if you assign an ip outside of beetel dhcp range to w8968(in connection tpe settings) then it is effectively static.


----------



## little (Mar 19, 2015)

Finally got it working. it was a blunder on my side. dhcp and other comparatively complex settings were fine but while configuring WAN settings on W8968 i selected static IP and filled in my static public IP settings there. static public IP settings are meant only the first / main device in the network. from there internal IP starts but I didnt think about this earlier 

- - - Updated - - -

Settings that worked for me - 


Beetel 192.168.1.1; 192.168.1.11-80
TP-Link 192.168.2.1; 192.168.2.101-200
WAN Settings - Dynamically get an Internal IP from Beetel. ( earlier I set it to static and filled in my airtel static IP settings, this was the mistake)
Thanks a lot     [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION], really appreciate your help, without your help i couldn't have possibly found the fault. 
truly speaking you are the backbone of networking forum here.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 19, 2015)

good to know


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 21, 2015)

okay,... great to see it worked... I told there will be any minor mistake and you can't find it out...  best of luck...
next time... and see settings carefully goto every detail... it will help you... 
I was out of town... Otherwise I would have helped you through Remote control... no worry...


----------

